# Two level tortoise house. Clip on heat lamps?



## Talula&Prospero (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi All,

I am looking to build a swanky tortoise house for my two meditaranean spur thighed. I am moving to a new place where I have less room and they have been buting each other a lot so I thought the ideal may be to build a two level house. (Less space and seperate) So they will have a heat lamp each, uv each etc etc.

However I am not going to have time to do it all before I move and have managed to get an old artists bench that is quite perfect which they will have to share for now (I might be able to get a division down the centre)

The question is I need to get a new heat lamp set up as my current one is a bit make shift, it needs to be adaptable to most set ups. Does anyone have any recomendations. Its really hard to tell on line as the descriptions arent very detailed. 

Are the clip on ones ok? As these seem to be a good idea and should be transferable to my set ups as I change and improve them. The thing that worries me a bit is if you can adjust the distance the lamp is away fromt he actual tort as this is obviously very important. Also which component parts do I actually need to make it work. Im a bit confused as you can most probably tell!

Any advise would be much appreciated as I have ben trawlong the web for hours with no luck! 

Sam


----------

